# caught in the act



## pobodyisnerfect (Oct 12, 2012)

i caught my girlfriend in the act and cant get it out of my head
has anyone else in the same situation and how did you react?


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

is she now your ex? if not it will help to go 180 and dump her you are not married to her


----------



## kruppmart (May 10, 2012)

I caught my STBXW in the act. Ended up in jail for 24 hours after that (I did not touch her) ... seems you were smarter.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> is she now your ex? if not it will help to go 180 and dump her you are not married to her


This! That stuff will haunt you. If you arent married...you might want to move on.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea the advice on here is going to be 9/10. If your not married RUN.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Run and don't look back.

No talk. No excuses. Just Done and over.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You don't want to lose that image. Let it burn in so you'll remember it always. Next, try to figure out what clues you missed that allowed you to get tangled up with someone who would do that to you. Try to fix you so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## pobodyisnerfect (Oct 12, 2012)

txh everyone..my bad ..she is my ex now..but the images still is in the head..just dont know how to get rid of those images..sorry for my spelling iam from europe...


----------



## kruppmart (May 10, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> Run and don't look back.
> 
> No talk. No excuses. Just Done and over.


Agreed. That's what I did. It's painful and hurtful at the beginning, but it will go away. My STBXW is just dead for me. I am living a good life after all!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

pobodyisnerfect said:


> txh everyone..my bad ..she is my ex now..but the images still is in the head..just dont know how to get rid of those images..sorry for my spelling iam from europe...


Sleep with her mom? Sorry, bad youtube vid but it was funny.

Find someone better and you'll forget it pretty quick. When you see the new gf naked, you'll totally forget the ex.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

pobodyisnerfect said:


> txh everyone..my bad ..she is my ex now..but the images still is in the head..just dont know how to get rid of those images..sorry for my spelling iam from europe...


Time is the only solution to this issue....give it time dude!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Sleep with her mom? Sorry, bad youtube vid but it was funny.


:lol:

Yeah, have to agree... 

for the ones who are wondering:

I'm gonna f*ck your mom! - YouTube


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

pobodyisnerfect said:


> txh everyone..my bad ..she is my ex now..but the images still is in the head..just dont know how to get rid of those images..sorry for my spelling iam from europe...


Keep the wound clean and dry and covered to promote healing. Take ibuprofen for pain.

The image will fade over time, you can't speed up the process. Like the above statement, keep your mind clean (don't talk to her or see her at all), take Ibuprofen for pain (go out and meet new people).


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

And also don't carry this into your next relationship. Learn for your own benefits (being aware of the true status of your relationship etc.) but whatever you do, be very mindful of this becoming an insecurity in future relationships.


----------



## Samus (Aug 28, 2012)

costa200 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, have to agree...
> 
> ...


OMG, HAHAHAHAHA, That is so funny. HHAAHAHHAHA

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pain isn't a bad thing if it teaches you something.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Pain isn't a bad thing if it teaches you something.


Pain gave me two PhDs and an Associate degree this past year.


----------

